# Hardinge Mill With Bridgeport Head - $1500 (Portland OR)



## Nogoingback (Aug 11, 2019)

Hardinge Vertical/Horizontal Mill
					

WWII vintage Hardinge Universal Toolroom Mill. Comes with Bridgeport H head. Both motors are 220v 3phase. I have a VFD that takes 220v single phase. Levers on side of mill allow you to select...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------

